# Planted Tank Fertilizers Masterclass



## LondonDragon

Great video by Balazs from Green Aqua


Great video by George also, simplified version:


Filipe Oliveira also explains his fertilization regime:


If you want to play with your own there are dosing calculators up on the main menu 

Study these videos to get your fertilization correct


----------



## PARAGUAY

Great.resource. Like the introduction by Green Aqua that anyone learning about the use of fertilisers stick to basic macros and micros as later on in the video they will be confused


----------



## Melll

I have got those videos ready to watch but after watching the latest Green Aqua video, I need a coffee.  A great video about computorised dosing and general "keeping an eye on things remotely"


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay)

Great video! Really useful


----------



## oddn0ise

all 3 videos in one night, lots to think about, but great stuff in there, however much you think you know.


----------



## Planted_Box

I think im going to lean dose my tank ive seen so many good result on Instagram etc


----------

